# Chelcie from Nashville!



## chelciecats (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi all! My name is Chelcie, I am a 29-year-old Tech recruiter and Singer/songwriter based in Nashville. I have two wonderful cats. Luna (a full black cat with glowing yellow eyes) and Tater Tot (our newest edition. He is a 4-month old kitten orange medium-haired tabby). We've had Tater about 4 weeks, and luckily they are coexisting well now 

Happy to be in the group


----------

